# New fishing partner!



## Jim (May 27, 2007)

Got this from another forum! Guy still went fishing! That's Hardcore!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

and had some venison for dinner to top it off! lol.


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

did he hit it with his truck?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 1, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> did he hit it with his truck?



that was my guess...


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

I never got the whole story, but I dont think it could of hit a truck gone up and over and then across abig bass boat and land there? You think?

I think it just darted across at the wrong time and jumped.

Hasppened to a buddy of mine...huge buck ran into the side of his car.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 1, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I never got the whole story, but I dont think it could of hit a truck gone up and over and then across abig bass boat and land there? You think?
> 
> I think it just darted across at the wrong time and jumped.
> 
> Hasppened to a buddy of mine...huge buck ran into the side of his car.



I figured it was runnin across n just ran into the boat...


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, not much you can do after it runs into you, might as well go fishing!


----------

